# Scope Of Biomedical Engineering



## Sohaib29196 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have applied in Biomedical Engineering in Ziauddin College. Its a 4 year course and upon completion you get a B.E degree recognized by P.E.C. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of being a biomedical engineer in Pakistan and also its scope here and abroad????


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I got accepted at Riphah and they even offered me 65% scholarship. They told me that its basically related to operating and engineering medical machines. This includes x-ray machines or hand/arm/leg prosthetics etc. Some biomed engg get jobs in hospitals to ensure smooth running of machinery , others design prosthetics when required. 
I think boys have a better shot at it than girls do.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Scope abroad, endless. Scope here, nothing.


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

nidarasul said:


> I got accepted at Riphah and they even offered me 65% scholarship. They told me that its basically related to operating and engineering medical machines. This includes x-ray machines or hand/arm/leg prosthetics etc. Some biomed engg get jobs in hospitals to ensure smooth running of machinery , others design prosthetics when required.
> I think boys have a better shot at it than girls do.


Riphah's Bio-med eng. was not recognized by PEC until last year. Confirm before you join this year.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

It is recognized now but I didn't join it.


----------



## Sohaib29196 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement. One more thing is that i am a pre-medical student and naturally lack the mathematical knowledge of college mathematics, need some info regarding the level of maths in the field???

- - - Updated - - -

But why???

- - - Updated - - -

But why didnt you join it i mean?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Sohaib29196 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. One more thing is that i am a pre-medical student and naturally lack the mathematical knowledge of college mathematics, need some info regarding the level of maths in the field???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


1. I have horrible math. And the entry test was mostly math. And I have the prospectus somewhere, there was a lot of geometrical math classes.
2. I didn't see a lot of scope for a girl in biomedical engineering in Pakistan.
3. I am not sure if I have the resources to go abroad.


----------



## Sohaib29196 (Sep 7, 2014)

My father is a doctor in Pak army and there is a female biomedical engineer in the hospital he is currently working in. She was recruited as a Captain in the army and enjoys the most of the perks given to any other officer


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Sohaib29196 said:


> My father is a doctor in Pak army and there is a female biomedical engineer in the hospital he is currently working in. She was recruited as a Captain in the army and enjoys the most of the perks given to any other officer


Some get lucky or maybe she did extremely well. But lets be honest, a majority of employers dont like to give jobs like that to females.


----------



## Sohaib29196 (Sep 7, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Some get lucky or maybe she did extremely well. But lets be honest, a majority of employers dont like to give jobs like that to females.


well after four years we expect the situation to be better than now, so after rejecting this field what are you choosing?


----------



## TOOBA1234 (Dec 8, 2015)

hey sohaib i need to talk to you cause i am now applying in bio medical engineering and i desperately needs someones advice and help please reply me ASAP


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

better do some other degree than this like acca etc the scope of it is very less only highly sophisticated tertiary care hospitals employ em and even if that girl has become a captain the chances of her getting promoted are maximum upto major because they arent required that much

- - - Updated - - -

and there would hardly be much posts for these engineers in army or civil cmh rawalpindi has one for the whole hospital


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Sohaib29196 said:


> I have applied in Biomedical Engineering in Ziauddin College. Its a 4 year course and upon completion you get a B.E degree recognized by P.E.C. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of being a biomedical engineer in Pakistan and also its scope here and abroad????


All I know is that they earn a lot in USA. :cool!:


----------

